# How to handle headache?



## Birgitta (May 30, 2003)

Now Iï¿½am desperate over my periodes of headaches!!Last week Iï¿½ve lost two days because of the head. I went to a graduation and got this headacce and sickness so I had to go home!I is so unfair that you canï¿½t do anything without getting sick!!!!







Anyway, today I will stay at my home and celebrate "midsommar" - midsummer. Iï¿½m going to eat pickled herring and potatoes with cream milk? and lots of grassonion?. After that strawberries and cream, yamyam.I was thinking of going to my summerhouse on the isle och Tjï¿½rn on westcoast but my terrible body says nooo today.I phoned my doctor and she is going to help me now and get me a x-ray picture of my head and down. What do you do when the medicine doesnï¿½t help? Have any of you the same?Susan, your swedish is perfect. Where do your godmother live in Sweden?Have a nice day! Here itï¿½s a bit cloudy today but itï¿½s warm and my clock is now 10:40 PMRegards from Birgitta in Sweden who is now going to buy some strawberries.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never had trouble with really bad headaches. I've seen lots of people I love suffer with them though - Mr. Mason, my mother, and one of my dearest friends. I hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## peaches56 (May 7, 2003)

birgittaHi I also suffer from terrible headaches.About 2 years ago my doctor put me on amatriptalene,it is an anti depressent but they also use it for migrane prevention. I take one every night at bed time and it does help. If i do get a headache they are at least bearable.Another suggestion is when you feel a headache coming on drink a glass of ice water,don't ask me how it helps but it does, not always but sometimes.I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Birgitta (May 30, 2003)

Hej! Today Iï¿½m better from my headache and I donï¿½t feel so much dizziness. My neck is not so stiff either. But now is my feet feeling like I have water inside them. I use to grease them with lavender oil. Itï¿½s feeling cold and smells good too.I noticed in my latest post that Iï¿½ve wrote wrong but it doesnï¿½t matter for me. Iï¿½m sure that you can read it anyway but it should be PM not AM. Now itï¿½s 16:50 AM here so I suppose that you in USA having breakfast now, or?Have a nice day!Birgitta in Sweden which is very beutiful this time of year. Many flowers and green trees. I love it, but not the heat.


----------



## barnmomma (Jun 19, 2003)

I get horrible headaches, sometimes behind my left eye, sometimes up my neck and into my head. I swear I can follow the way some nerve runs. Part of my problem is arthritis in my neck, part of it is a big sensitivity to medicines. Be careful because sometimes the medicines you are taking for headaches could be causing them! It took a couple of years of constant migraines before a doctor suggested the asprin and ibuprofan I took were causing migraines. You can't just stop taking them and have the headaches stop, either. It takes a long time (months) to detox and adjust. Other meds give me headaches, too, like anitbiotics.


----------



## Birgitta (May 30, 2003)

My headache and I have compromized now. If Iï¿½m thinking of what Iï¿½m doing than he donï¿½t bother me. hihihiIï¿½ve got a telephone time to my doctor in July the 10!! She is having her vacation now and thatï¿½s good because than she will be fit for fight when Iï¿½m going to talk to her.Yesterday I baked all afternoon, bread and buns. My girls love it! Even one of my cats love buns! they are funny.Iï¿½m feeling OK today, only my fingers are aching.Now we are having a blue sky with a yellow SUN. Itï¿½s wonderful!Iï¿½m going to the market and buy some vegetables.Sunny regards from Birgitta


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Birgitta, how did it go talking to your doctor? Is it still hot in Sweden? It's very hot here - the weather people on the television are predicting 37 degrees C. We'll all have to remember to drink lots to avoid the dehydration-headaches!P.S I think my godmother used to live in Goteborg, although I'm not absolutely sure. She has lived in England for a long time now. Which area of the country do you live in?


----------

